# Oil in Right Side Brakes



## IH2444 (Apr 5, 2014)

My tractor is a IH 2444. I am in the process of addressing what seems to be a fairly common problem of oil soaking the right side brakes. A common culprit seems to be the seal where it comes through the main case under the hydraulic unit. This is no trivial repair but I am into it to the point where everything is out of that chamber (differential, bull gears, etc.) on both sides. Similar to comments I have seen elsewhere the leak is only on the right side. The left side is dry but I am replacing seals on both sides since I have it open this much. The right side also has the differential locking shaft coming out as well. An exploded view of this shaft shows there are oil seals inside of it that could also allow oil to leak out so I want to replace them. I have separated the shaft from the differential itself but can not figure out how to disasseble the shaft to get to the seals. There are two springs inside but I can not see any pin or other way to reach the seals. 

Any help from somone familar with this machine would be sincerely appreciated.

Sincerely,
JTA


----------



## IH2444 (Apr 5, 2014)

*Found most likely source*

I am now reassembling the tractor. I replaced the two seals to each brake assembly but in reality they were in decent shape and most likely not the sources. The right side also has the differential lock coming through. There are two o-rings associated with this assembly. One is internal and the other seals that assembly where it pentrates. The internal one is not obvious at all. There is a small snap ring to remove that allows dissambly of this unit. That o-ring was very hard and likely not sealing well. All have been replaced.


----------

